
What percentage of Hacker News readers block trackers? - imron
https://www.christianfscott.com/hacker-news-tracker-blocking/
======
floatingatoll
Note that all new Firefox profiles have notable anti-tracking measures enabled
by default for some weeks/months now. If you want to fingerprint users who are
mucking with preferences, try filtering for DNT headers (Do Not Track) and
evaluate that subset.

------
preinheimer
Wow. Those numbers are way bigger than I expected, thanks for sharing!

I remember running web stats software against my apache logs in the old days,
maybe we should go back to that.

